# Vascra shedule reminder for 2012



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*VASCRA 
Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers Association
*
Ok guys 

Just letting everyone know about our schedule for 2012!!! We are going to have some out of town guest coming to our races in January and Februray!!!

Looks like Drag racing is going be a race at my house every time I have a race!!! Was going to sell it and I decided I am going to keep it for now!!

So, we will be racing on the drag track for my race Auto world 4-gear chassis only!!! They are real cheap!! The rules are simple Stock only!!!

Check out our pictures of tracks in our club!!!


8. January 7 2012----
Joe Murray
134 Mason Street
Weirton, Wv
26062 
1. DRAG RACE--WITH aUTO WORLD FUNNY CARS, DRAGSTERS AND PRO STOCK BODIES.. HEADS UP RACE!!! 4-gear chassis-----Auto world only
 2. Lemans type Bodies
3. Super Stock With ECHORR RULES

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
9. January 21 2012---Jim Buffington
A. Super stock ECHORR RULES 
B. aNY BODY STYLE STOCK T-JET
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10. February 4---2012--Joe Murray -
NASCAR BODIES IN BOTH STOCK T-JET AND SUPER STOCK--------
VASCRA 1ST NATIONIALS
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
11. February 18 2012---JOHN EGAN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12. March 10 2012----- Jeff Albitz
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
13. March 24 2012 ----Jim Buffington
A. Stock t-jets with Corvette bodies
B. Super Stock With ECHORR RULES
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
14. April-----2012 Ron and Chris Sklenar— 
BONEBREAKER 400 Lap race
A. Hot Rod Coupes for our 400 lap race
B. Concourse best appearing Hot Rod coupes.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
15. April 21 2012 ----ROGER PFAB
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
16. May 12 2012 -----JOE MURRAY VASCRA COOK OUT----
A. INDY CARS ECHORR RULES
B. SUPER STOCK


--------------------------------------------

Thank you
Joe Murray
Owner/Club President/Race Director
304-797-0417
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/VASCRA/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ovdra/


----------

